# Flushing - How much of a feed increase?



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Was just curious what others are doing to get their does to flush more eggs? This is the first time I've purposefully changed feeding habits (usually it just happens because it's that time of the year) and what I've done different is started feeding alfalfa (in addition to what browse they find and grass hay) and a 3/4 of a 5 gal pail of oats. 

Is it just a slight increase or ? Does it sound like what my current plan should be effective? Last year, while I did have a set of triplets and a quad, I also had 3 or 4 singles that really should have been at least twins or triplets based on the does previous kiddings. But two of them were my does I've had for awhile and were getting fed too well at the time (fat!). the other two were new does I had just purchased that came from basically "fend for yourself in the mountains" though still nice big does, so they didn't really get a feed increase in time (they fell in love with the buck instantly and escaped to go see him).


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Im not really sure on how much of a feed increase you need for it to be considered flushing. Do a google search of critter ridge hardy boer goats. They have a great article on how they done their flushing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I did nothing extra in their feed last time at our breeding season. There was a huge explosion of acorns falling on our property and the goats got super fat before their fall breeding time. I can't say I was super happy having triplets on some of the first time mammas. Are you wanting quads and triplets? I'd personally prefer twins this year and be happy with that but I surely don't want giant big baby singles either. So I have read that it is possible to get multiple births not only by flushing with grain but by also the timing of the cycle and that getting the does in at the first part of their cycle will help produce multiples. All our does had plenty to eat that year but one still only produced a single kid while the others had triplets and twins.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have used oats in the past.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

From what I have under stood and did this year is 3-4 weeks before breeding start feeding more grain then after breeding keep up the added grain for another 3-4 weeks. But now I have a super fat doe that I am worried about kidding so I am not sure if it's good or bad. I will post a picture. She didn't get bred last year so she was already kinda big then this added feed made her huge. We will see if they all have twins. I really only want twins. I had triplets from this fat girl once and it was a pain they almost ripped one of her teats off and the runt was always pushed out of the way.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

It is not a big change
just turning the goats into lush green pasture.
I have turned them in to a frost killed alfalfa field that was 10" tall.
add a half pound of grain a day.
any increase in feed that tricks the goats body to think there is ample food for the winter,
after breeding season I stop feeding the extra feed.


----------

